# Reptile Show Yesterday & 2 New Snakes.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I went to the Kemptville, Ontario Reptile Expo yesterday with a friend. It was lots of fun. Variety wasn't up to where I thought it would be - but it's also the time of year. I expect the October show to have a lot of different things and am looking forward to it.

I myself brought home two snakes.

The first I got was a pink pastel male boa. I've been debating getting one for a while. The people who breed these ones specialize in some really cool stuff. This is a third generation cb boa and all of his male relatives have been 6 feet or under. And the females in his bloodline have never topped 7 feet. But I'm prepared for him to get bigger than that, of course. They had some there that were guaranteed to reach about 8 feet but I stayed away from those, haha. Got him for a very good price, too.

My other snake I got is kind of special. A few years ago before I went to Europe to live for a year I had a really special corn snake that I liked a lot. I sold him to a woman who has been using him for educational shows and also breeding. It's great - because he's of fantastic temperment. WELL. At the show she had some of his babies and she gave me one! I immediately named the baby Junior of course, haha.

The sad news is that Junior, on his first night, escaped from his enclosure. Turns out he's tinier than I thought and squeezed through the bars at the top of the tank.







I've been looking for him for the better part of the day. But I have been through this before and am optimistic. I'm keeping my room (where his tank that he escaped from is) extremely warm and a towel under the door. The vents already have screen covering them so I'm not overly worried there. I've looked up and down and left and right but think I am going to give it a rest for a bit and catch some of the hockey game. I'm pretty optimistic that he'll turn up... But we'll have to wait and see.

I'll try and get pics of the boa in the next few days. (Great temperment on him!) And if I find that lil' Junior cornsnake then I'll post pics of him too. (He's a reverse okeetee btw.)


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

very nice pickups. I'm considering getting into herps myself, probably starting off w/ a baby ball python. I've been looking at some of the crazy color morphs available online but I don't want to spend that kind of money on a snake I don't plan on breeding. I hope Junior pops up for you soon. It would be a shame to lose any snake, especially one with that kind of history.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

On one hand ... Congrats on the new additions! On the other hand ... Hopefully Junior will turn up sooner than later! What were the prices like at the Kemptville Show? Any good deals on equipment? (bowls, hides, etc). As for the hockey game, it was so close


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Kemptville show had some good prices. The fancy stuff was expensive as always. You know - $1500 ball python morphs and the like.

Didn't really check the prices on much equipment. I know some of the driftwood was amazingly priced. I was going to grab some but decided to hold off because of space issues in the vehicle we were traveling in and the pieces weren't exactly what I was looking for.

The feeders were priced well, too. I got 10 pinkies and 5 fuzzies (mice) and 5 fuzzy rats for $8.50. I can't really complain when they're way more than that at most places around here and even on the net. Should've gotten more rat fuzzies though now with the ij eating them AND the new boa eating them already. The pinkies and the fuzzies were for the corn snake. Hopefully he turns up...

...but as of yet still no luck.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

What a bumber. I hope you find the little guy. Thats kind of crazy he ended up being a decendant of your old snake.

Try to think like a snake and where he can get to from where he got out. My ex iguana got out once and I looked for him all day, then with all the lights off and falling asleep it hit me. I checked through some shoes and under some hanging coats but never looked up top of the coats. Knowing they like to be climb high, I got up, turned the light on, and instantly saw his tail hanging off the top of the coat rack. I would think a corn snake would go under the 1st cover he found, being clothes, dresser, closet door, ect.

anyway, good luck, I hope you find him soon.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

cant wait to see some pics ... i lost a corn once (kid sister left the enclouse open) looked for eight hours then gave up went to go to sleep and i saw my work bag and sure enough it was in there. the bag was located like 6 feet from the enclosure i felt so stupid not to have looked there first


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Turned the entire room inside out looking for him. Funny part is I think I hear something RIGHT NOW as I type this. Not sure if I'm going crazy. Will update once I figure it out. Lol.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Update... Nope. Nothing. Wishful hearing.

On a side note... I wonder what it is with sisters leaving enclosures open? My buddy lost a female hognose for 3 months last winter because his sister left the enclosure open. Now he has locks on them.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Kemptville show had some good prices. The fancy stuff was expensive as always. You know - $1500 ball python morphs and the like.
> 
> Didn't really check the prices on much equipment. I know some of the driftwood was amazingly priced. I was going to grab some but decided to hold off because of space issues in the vehicle we were traveling in and the pieces weren't exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> ...


Only the $1,500 Balls







Wow Corey Woods didn't have any of his $15,000+ Ball Pythons there? (j/k)

The reason why I ask about the equipment is that I have heard that there usually aren't too many good deals on equipment since they are waiting for all those impulse buyers picking up those reptiles that they don't really need but want, then they need an enclosure, heat source, bowls, etc. I know what you mean about getting the "right piece" of driftwood. Did you ever get a chance to checkout Little Rays Reptiles for Grapevine? His prices were reasonable.

That's a great price on feeders! You can always talk to Squeeker about getting fuzzy rats









I hope that junior turns up soon


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Still looking for Junior. Doing a huge cleanup right now and checking all the nooks and crannies... Gives me a reason to do spring cleaning - and that's exactly what I want to be doing on my day off, haha... Not many places left to look though so I'm starting to get worried that he strayed from the room his enclosure was in.

I think most of the vendors that were selling tanks and such were doing so at their regular prices. There were some pretty good deals on glass enclosures. There was a 180 gallon with front sliding doors going for about $280 I think. And a few others. Nothing exceptional though. Repticplastics was there but didn't have anything on hand - only taking orders from what I saw. There was another guy selling similar enclosures to the Repticplastics one for large boids that was boasting about how much better they were than the Reptic ones because of different construction - but they seemed pretty on par in quality and price. Some people had some decently priced decorations too. I don't know exact prices though as I didn't personally buy any. Just someone I was with who picked up a crested gecko and some plants to go with him. He did make out okay though - crested gecko and some fake plants for $60. That's a pretty good deal.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

crested geckos at my LPS are going for $100.00 bucks and they old have the normal phase lookong one none of the crazy orange or white with spots. i wanted to get a large enclosure and have a lot of them but im re-thinking that idea.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cresteds are cool. The brother of an aquaintance of mine had a huge custom enclosure he made for a breeding treo. Had a stream and everything. It was cool but MASSIVE. Could've probably housed about 15 or 20 in there. (Talking 5'x3'x4'.) He had babies from the two females all the time. He'd raise them up and usually just give them away - since it was only a baby or two at a time. He would keep them inside the enclosure but put them in their own smaller enclosure within the big one.

Cresties are awesome and so easy to keep. Very interesting lizards.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

any luck with that corn yet ?? thats what want a large enclosure with like 5 or 6. im just going to wait till i find someone just giving them away or the store price to drop


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would never house corns together. Not a great idea to house any snakes together, I think. But that's just me.

Haven't found the little guy yet. Then again I did just come back to the house after being gone for two nights. Got myself a hotel for the weekend downtown to celebrate my birthday and party all weekend.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i meant housing the geckos together... happy bday


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

OH. Duh. Good thing I can read.









Thanks for the bday wishes!

Still no baby corn snake yet.







I've totally given up the search at this point. I don't know where he could be. But he's so tiny he could be anywhere... Maybe he'll pop up one of these days.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Belated Birthday wishes! So do you remember any of your week-end?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Lets just hope he didnt crawl down a furnace/a.c. vent


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Lets just hope he didnt crawl down a furnace/a.c. vent


The vents in the room he was in have screen on them so he can't get down those. If he left this particular room then that's a different story... Which is also looking like it's very possible. Pretty bummed about it at this point. But I think that's the last small snake I'll get ever. From now on only big snakes. Or smaller snakes that will get big. Easier to track down. *Can't wait for the boa to get some size!*


----------

